# Erster Pc für Gaming als auch Arbeiten 800-1000€ Budget



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Community,

ich bin momentan dabei eine Konfiguration zu erstellen im Preisrahmen von 800-1000€ und würde gerne eure Meinung über die Komponenten hören, weil ich zuvor noch nie einen Tower selbst gebaut habe.
Sollte so Leise wie möglich arbeiten und natürlich effizient gekühlt sein! 

PC Konfiguration Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Freue mich über jedes Feedback


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,

die Konfiguration ist schon mal nicht schlecht.
Beim Netzteil würde ich etwas mehr investieren: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'65,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
Beim RAM würde ich eher zu einem 3600 Kit greifen und dafür auf RGB verzichten.
Ins Board würde ich ebenfalls etwas mehr investieren. Angesichts der Cashback Aktion bietet sich das ASUS TUF Gaming B550M-Plus (90MB14A0-M0EAY0) ab &euro;'*'149,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (sofern du dich auf mATX beschränken willst) an.
Beim Kühler reicht auch ein Model mit einem Lüfter.

Edit: Bitte aber Fragebogen ausfüllen: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten

MfG


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

Deine Zusammenstellung sieht soweit solide aus, es wäre trotzdem hilfreich wenn du den oben in diesem Unterforum angehefteten Fragebogen nutzt, damit wir mehr Informationen bekommen.

Für z.B. Tetris und MS Word muss man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC? 
MacBook Pro  also keine

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 
Samsung WQHD mit 144hz und VA panel

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 
Keine

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
In nächster Zeit

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? 
Windows 

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja definitiv

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
1000€

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
- Alle aktuellen Spiele auf WQHD mit guten Frames
- Jegliche Microsoft Produkte, Programmieren & Internetanwendungen etc.

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
500 GB SSD würde erstmal reichen aber könnte noch eine 1TB HDD werden

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 
Bisschen RGB für die FPS 

Bin PS4 gamer aber würde gerne auf Computer mit Playstation Controller wechseln 

Gruß OE


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Würde demnach so aussehen: PC Konfiguration Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Welche Vorteile bietet mir ein B550 im Gegensatz zu dem B450?
ist die Grafikkarte denn in Ordnung?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## ich111 (24. Juni 2020)

Im Wesentlichen bieten B550 gegenüber B450 höhere Zukunftssicherheit und mehr Bandbreite (1x m.2 und 1x GPU in PCIe 4.0 statt 3.0 und der Rest am Board mit PCIe 3.0 statt 2.0). Das Board hat zudem gegenüber deinem den Vorteil einer deutlich potenteren Spannungsversorung. Damit ist problemlos ein 3950 möglich und wird es zu 99% auch keine Probleme mit einem 4950 haben

Bei der SSD würde ich ein Modell mit TLC nehmen, da langlebiger und unter hoher Last deutlich schneller (hier wurde das diskutiert https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/.../571362-welche-m-2-nvme-ssd.html#post10363151)


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

Taugt die custom dual OC 5700 überhaupt ?


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Als letztes hätte ich nurnoch die Grafikkarte ob die die Power hat und der CPU Kühler eventuell eine noch günstigere Variante


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich würde die Zusammenstellung ein klein wenig optimieren:

*CPU:* Ryzen 5 3600
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Katana 5
*Mainboard:* MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max *oder* ASRock B550M Pro4 (Test abwarten)
*RAM:* 16GB *oder* 32GB DDR4-3200/3600, CL16, z.B. G.Skill RipJaws V *oder* G.Skill Trident Z / Neo
*SSD:* Silicon Power P34A80 1TB *oder* Crucial MX500 1TB */* Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Grafikkarte:* MSI RX 5700 Evoke GP OC *oder* MSI RTX 2060 SUPER Ventus GP OC
*Netzteil:* Pure Power 11 500W, Seasonic Focus GX 550W *oder* Straight Power 11 550W
*Gehäuse:* Inter-Tech X-608 Infinity
*Gehäuselüfter:* 4x Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB *oder* Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B12-P ARGB Black Edition

Beim CPU-Kühler musst du schauen welcher dir zusagt, achte aber auf die Höhe! In das Inter-Tech X-608 Infinity passen nur welche die max. 150mm hoch sind!

Alternativ könntest du z.B. das Pure Base 500 oder Pure Base 500DX nehmen, da wäre ich beim CPU-Kühler dann beim Pure Rock 2, oder falls du später eine CPU mit mehr Kernen möchtest, dem Brocken 3. Auf die beleuchteten Lüfter würde ich dann aber verzichten.
Falls du dich für die DX-Version entschließen solltest, brauchst du allerdings ein Mainboard mit USB-C 3.1-Header (z.B. Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite), falls du den Anschluss an der Gehäusefront nutzen möchtest. 
Beim "normalen" 500er würde ich den Hecklüfter in der Front versetzen um dort zwei gleiche zu haben, und für das Heck einen Arctic P14 dazu nehmen.

Solltest du eines der beiden Gehäuse nehmen, passen da auch ATX-Mainboard wie z.B. das MSI B450-A Pro Max */* Tomahwk Max *oder* ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus (Tests abwarten) rein.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich nach Möglichkeit direkt 32GB kaufen, dann bist du gut aufgestellt bis du den nächsten PC kaufst.

Bei der SSD solltest du gleich 1TB nehmen, 500GB finde ich etwas wenig bei einem neuen PC mit aktuellen Spielen.

Die Wahl der Grafikkarte würde ich von der variablen Synchronisierung deines Monitors abhängig machen (Free-/G-Sync).

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Danke dir für die Mühe Lordac, aber wenn ich das alles so konfiguriere würde das definitiv meinen Rahmen sprengen wäre dann bei einem stolzen preis von ca. 1300 siehe hier 2. config Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,

deshalb habe ich dir ja auch diverse Altenativvorschläge gemacht, welche günstiger sind (CPU-Kühler, Mainboard, RAM, SSD), und wenn du das Netzteil nur einmal in den Warenkorb legst, sieht das Ganze schon viel besser aus !

Beim Gehäuse könnte man mit dem Kolink Castle grundsätzlich auch noch etwas sparen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Juni 2020)

Der Preis liegt bei 1300€, weil das Netzteil 5x drin ist...

In das Inter-Tech Gehäuse gehen weiterhin maximal mATX-Boards.

Die NVMe-SSD bringt dir nichts, nimm eine mit SATA-Geschwindigkeit. Sind nochmal 40€.


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,

danke für den Hinweis mit den µATX-Boards beim Inter-Tech , dass hab ich glatt übersehen .

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2020)

du hast netzteil 5 mal drin^^


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Oh verdammt wie Blind ich bin  dann sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus 2. config Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland dann passt das auch mit der 1 TB SSD und den 32 GB Ram 

Jetzt ist die Frage ob die RTX oder doch die RX besser ist welche Vorteile bieten de jeweiligen Karten?

Mein monitor unterstützt soweit ich mich erinnern kann FreeSync

Gruß
OE


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

@FlorianKI 

Welche SSD würdest du empfehlen möchte keine die mich aus der mitte des Board weiß angucken tu, irgendwas schwarzes?


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,





OEMK7GTI schrieb:


> Welche SSD würdest du empfehlen möchte keine die mich aus der Mitte des Board weiß angucken tut, irgendwas schwarzes?


ich bin zwar nicht "FlorianKI", aber schau doch mal was ich dir im #9 empfehlen habe:


Lordac schrieb:


> *SSD:* Silicon Power P34A80 1TB *oder* Crucial MX500 1TB */* Western Digital Blue 1TB


Von der Crucial MX500 und Western Digital Blue hab ich dir jeweils auch eine SSD im M.2-Format verlinkt !

Bei mir muss man sich selbst durchklicken, weil ich kein Freund bin von evtl. X-Geizhals-Listen in denen sich immer nur das ein oder andere ändern, deshalb verlinke ich alle Teile einzeln, bzw. fasse z.B. eine SSD im 2,5"-, und im M.2-Format zusammen, wenn es sich anbieten.

Ein probates Mittel um in der optischen Komponentenwahl völlig frei zu sein, und mehr auf dem Bildschirm als das Innenleben vom Gehäuse zu achten, ist übrigens ein geschlossenes *klick* !

Dann noch ein Tipp der Form halber, du findest rechts unten bei deinen Beiträgen einen "Bearbeiten"-Knopf, den kannst du nutzen wenn du einen Beitrag von dir noch ändern, oder ihm etwas hinzufügen möchtest, so vermeidet man doppelte oder gar Mehrfachbeiträge!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Danke das du so Aktiv  und behilflich bist Lordac! 
Denke das die Crucial MX500 es sein wird, soll ja nicht nur optisch was taugen  

wenn ich sagen würde ich greif bisschen tiefer in die Tasche um vielleicht eine RTX 2060 super zu kaufen wie z.b Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER Gaming OC 3X 8G [Rev. 2.0] ab &euro;'*'433,89 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre das eine gute Wahl oder gibt es da deutlich bessere Karten? 
Bin leider so ein ziemlicher Neuling was PC Builds angeht 

Edit: Oder eher dumm weil ich nur AMD Freesync Unterstützung habe?


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,

hast du dein genaues Modell vom Monitor zur Hand?

Eine RTX2060 Super ist ca. 5% schneller als eine RX5700 *klick*.


OEMK7GTI schrieb:


> Oder eher dumm weil ich nur AMD Freesync Unterstützung habe?


Du kannst in folgenden beiden Listen schauen ob dein Monitor auch FreeSync mit einer Nvidia.Karte nutzen kann *klick* + *klack*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Der hier ist das -> Samsung C27JG56QQU


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Juni 2020)

Wullst du selber streamen? Dann nimm die RTX 2060 Super für den besseren Encoder. Ansonsten kriegst du mit einer RX 5700XT zum gleichen Preis etwas mehr Performance: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ab &euro;'*'429,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde eine SATA M.2 SSD (WD Blue/MX500) nehmen, wenn dein Mainboard mindestens 2x M.2 hat, damit du später noch eine schnelle NVMe SSD dazustecken kannst:
Crucial MX500 1TB, M.2 ab &euro;'*'109,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital WD Blue 3D NAND SATA SSD 1TB, M.2 ab &euro;'*'106,84 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn dich die Optik stört kannst du die immer noch mit einem M.2 Heatsink verdecken.

Als günstiges B450-Board würde ich zwecks USB-C und 2x M.2 das hier nehmen: ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 ab &euro;'*'90,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich persönlich würde aber in ein B550 Board investieren, das finde ich z.B. wichtiger als 32GB RAM. Zu den Boards gibt es bisher leider kaum Tests. Falls dein Gehäuse USB-C in der Front hat (z.B. das Pure Base 500DX, nicht das normal Pure Base) würde ich das hier nehmen: MSI B550-A Pro ab &euro;'*'144,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Falls nicht vielleicht das ASRock B550M Pro4 oder das Gigabyte B550M Aorus Pro:
https://geizhals.de/asrock-b550m-pro4-a2298943.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-b550m-aorus-pro-a2310499.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Die Preise müssen sich aber noch einpendeln und die Tests stehen wie gesagt noch aus.

Beim Netzteil kriegst du mit dem hier ein modulares für 4€ mehr, zusätzlich 7 statt 5 Jahre Garantie: https://geizhals.de/seasonic-core-gc-500w-atx-2-4-ssr-500lc-core-gc-500-a2123489.html


----------



## OEMK7GTI (24. Juni 2020)

Streamen könnte eventuell mal in Frage kommen wenn ich denn mal wieder die Zeit zum zocken finden würde (Studium/Arbeit) RX 5700 XT soll sehr warm werden hatte ich des öfteren gelesen..?

Ich könnte mit einem B550 Board ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen oder? Wenn ich das Geld investiere dann welches von den beiden? Würde die 32 GB Ram dann doch nehmen wegen des Preises und der Mehrleistung 
- MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ab &euro;'*'178,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
- MSI B550-A Pro ab &euro;'*'144,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

2 Jahre für 4€ hört sich gut an 

Edit: 
Als RTX Karten gäbe es einmal diese hier: Produktvergleich MSI GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER Armor OC, ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER Evo OC, EVGA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER XC Ultra Gaming, Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER 8G Geizhals Deutschland Teuer gleich besser?


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Als günstiges B450-Board würde ich zwecks USB-C und 2x M.2 das hier nehmen: ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 ab &euro;'*'90,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Ich persönlich würde aber in ein B550 Board investieren, das finde ich z.B. wichtiger als 32GB RAM. Zu den Boards gibt es bisher leider kaum Tests. Falls dein Gehäuse USB-C in der Front hat (z.B. das Pure Base 500DX, nicht das normal Pure Base) würde ich das hier nehmen: MSI B550-A Pro ab &euro;'*'144,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Falls nicht vielleicht das ASRock B550M Pro4 oder das Gigabyte B550M Aorus Pro:
> ASRock B550M Pro4 ab &euro;'*'115,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Von den Asrock würde ich die Finger lassen, die haben bei den Z490 Boards teilweise teuren Schrott serviert (YouTube) Zumindest solange keine vernüftigen VRM Tests das Gegenteil zeigen.
Für mATX habe ich ja schon was empohlen





ich111 schrieb:


> Angesichts der Cashback Aktion bietet sich das ASUS TUF Gaming B550M-Plus (90MB14A0-M0EAY0) ab &euro;'*'149,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (sofern du dich auf mATX beschränken willst) an.


ATX Boards sind diese empfehlenswert:
https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-b550-aorus-pro-a2295088.html gibt dazu eine Art Cashback
https://geizhals.de/msi-mag-b550-tomahawk-a2294990.html
https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-b550-plus-a2295462.html gilt gleiches Cashback wie beim mATX


----------



## OEMK7GTI (25. Juni 2020)

Es wird das MSI MAG B550 

Eine letzte Frage bleibt ungeklärt welche Karte es denn sein soll :/

Gruß
OE


----------



## Lordac (25. Juni 2020)

Servus,





OEMK7GTI schrieb:


> Der hier ist das -> Samsung C27JG56QQU


hast du die beiden Listen durchforstet?

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das alle halbwegs aktuellen FreeSync-Bildschirme dieses auch mit einer Nvidia-Karte nutzen können, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.

Wenn du selbst nicht streamen möchtest, und "Raytracing" nicht unbedingt brauchst, spricht viel für die günstigere RX5700.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo Lordac,

habe leider nichts gefunden dies bezüglich aber freesync hat meiner auf jedenfall..
habe irgendwie angst eine Karte zu kaufen und diese wird dann zu heiß zu laut etc. kenne mich da jetzt nicht so gut aus da tut man sich schwer welche man nehmen kann  Und ob die XT oder ohne ? Und welche Marke ..

Gruß
OE


----------



## Lordac (25. Juni 2020)

Servus,

Na ich hab dir doch schon eine vorgeschlagen:





Lordac schrieb:


> *Grafikkarte:* MSI RX 5700 Evoke GP OC


Eine RX5700 XT würde ich für FHD nicht kaufen, abgesehen davon das sie dein Budget mehr strapaziert.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (25. Juni 2020)

Die Evoke soll wohl gerne mal auch laut werden, leider gibt es soviele Meinungsverschiedenheiten..Macht mich irre dieses durchforsten  
Und spielen würde ich schon gerne auf WQHD


----------



## Lordac (25. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ach so, du hast ja einen WQHD-Monitor, da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht.

Bei der RX5700 geht alternativ auch die PowerColor Red Dragon.

Wenn du eine RX 5700XT möchtest, würde ich die MSI Gaming X, PowerColor Red Devil oder Sapphire Nitro+ nehmen.

Du musst halt schauen wie du mit dem Budget hin kommst, mehr geht immer...

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (25. Juni 2020)

Ich will jetzt doch einmal lieber was vernünftiges zusammenstellen bevor ich anfange zu bereuen das ich an irgendeiner ecke gespart habe..


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juni 2020)

OEMK7GTI schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt doch einmal lieber was vernünftiges zusammenstellen bevor ich anfange zu bereuen das ich an irgendeiner ecke gespart habe..


Vernünftig ist, was deinen aktuellen Anforderungen gerecht wird.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Natürlich kann man sich jetzt auch ne 2080Ti kaufen, weil die schneller ist und daher theoretisch länger hält, allerdings beißt man sich dann möglicherweise später in den Arsch, weil die gleiche Leistung in der nächsten Generation die Hälfte kostet und man die 2080Ti eigentlich noch nie wirklich gebraucht hat.


----------



## OEMK7GTI (25. Juni 2020)

Da ich bis dato keinen einzigen Tower besessen haben, kann ich meine Anforderungen schwer einschätzen.. 
Bin lange und häufig am PC und mein MacBook ist "okay" aber nichts im Vergleich zu einem vernünftigen PC.

Das Geld würde ich in die Hand nehmen : 2. config Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Sind alle mit der Konfiguration so zufrieden? 

Sollte ich warten aufgrund von Corona oder auf Black Friday oder sind die Preise für die Komponenten gut so?


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Juni 2020)

Ich persönlich würde nicht auf Black Friday warten, sondern kaufen, wann du die Hardware benötigst/möchtest. Weiterhin würde ich beim Board das B550 A-Pro nehmen, und dafür auf jeden Fall das bei quiet! Pure Base 500DX. Dann hast du USB-C in der Front und eine Meshfront mit ordentlichem Airflow. Der Rest sieht sehr ordentlich aus, das wird 'ne runde Kiste


----------



## ich111 (25. Juni 2020)

Bleib beim Tomahawk, wenn du mit Steamguthaben was anfangen kannst, da gibt es eine Aktion. Auf dern ersten Blick hab ich das A-Pro da nicht erkennen können.
BUY Selected MSI B550 Motherboard | Get Max $80 Steam Code | MSI
MSI Promotion
Das Tomahawk ist zudem auch deutlich besser, ob du davon was hast ist natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## OEMK7GTI (25. Juni 2020)

Das mit dem Steam guthaben ist gut 

und das mit dem Airflow Gehäuse gefällt mir auch sehr gut  denke es wird das Tomahawk bleiben und dazu das Pure Base 500 DX


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Juni 2020)

Das mit der Aktion wusste ich nicht, guter Hinweis. Ansonsten ist "deutlich besser" aber sehr relativ, außer des 2.5GB LANs (was nicht viele brauchen) bietet das A-Pro in meinen Augen alles, was ein Board haben muss. Alles andere ist eigentlich Geld, das bei einem Spielerechner besser in anderen Komponenten aufgehoben wäre. Mit der Gutscheinaktion kann man das Tomahawk aber natürlich gut nehmen


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

ich bins nochmal wollte heute bestellen.. jetzt kostet das 150€ motherboard bei alternate 30€ mehr (Sollte ich bei dem Board bleiben Tomahawk B550?)... also leider nochmal auf die super Idee gekommen was zu ändern 

Ein paar Kollegen haben mir außerdem ins Gewissen geredet und gesagt das ich 32GB Ram nicht brauchen werde und Sie selber den Kauf bereuen etc. und das Geld dann doch lieber in eine Stärkere CPU investieren.

Jetzt überlege ich mir einfach einen 

- Ryzen 7 3700X (oder lieber 3800X ?) zu holen auf einem ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus (wegen des cashbacks)

und

- Statt den 32GB Ripjaws die 16GB Trident Z RGB

Liste Geiz: 2. config Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Würde mich auf schnelle Antworten freuen kann es kaum abwarten zu bestellen 

Gruß OE


----------



## Lordac (29. Juni 2020)

Servus,

die Wahl der CPU würde ich davon abhängig machen ob du noch auf eine der nächsten Generation wechseln möchtest, oder nicht.

Falls ja bist du mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 gut aufgestellt, falls nein passt der Ryzen 7 3700X. 
Der Aufpreis zum Ryzen 7 3800X lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, du musst das so sehen, wenn dir der 3700X nicht mehr reicht, kommst du mit dem 3800X nicht viel weiter.

Für den jetzt oder später zu kaufenden 8-Kerner, würde ich als CPU-Kühler den Brocken 3 nehmen.

Wenn du ein B550-Mainboard möchtest, würde ich auch das ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus in Betracht ziehen, und die Cashback-Aktion maximal ausnutzen *klick*.
Ansonsten kommt auch das MSI B450-A Pro Max mit dem Ryzen 7 klar.

Dein Gedanke zum Arbeitsspeicher ist etwas widersprüchlich, zum einen findest du 32GB zu teuer/nicht nötig (DDR4-3200, CL16,G.Skill RipJaws V = ~ 124,- Euro) bzw. sagen das deine Kollegen, auf der anderen Seite wählst du 16GB beleuchteten Arbeitsspeicher mit schlechteren Timing um ~ 26,- Euro zu sparen *klick*?

Für die meisten Spiele reichen im Moment 16GB völlig aus, und man kann optional ja jederzeit weitere 16GB dazu kaufen. Da aber einige Spiele wie z.B. "Anno 1800" schon von 32GB profitieren, und du die Plattform vermutlich länger nutzen wirst, würde ich nicht überlegen, wenn du es dir leisten kannst. 

Die SSD würde ich im 2,5"-Format nehmen *klick*, um den M.2-Slot für eine NVMe-SSD frei zu haben, falls es sich mal lohnt oder du eine möchtest.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort

Da dies mein erster PC wird werde ich das so machen: 2. config Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und kann in Zukunft die CPU mit einer der neueren Generationen austatten..

Ist der Brocken drei denn ein lauter Kühler oder wegen der guten Kühlleistung doch Leise?

Würde dann nämlich jetzt bestellen


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Du brauchst für das 500DX ein Mainboard, das einen Anschluss für den USB-C Stecker in der Front hat (20 Pin Key-A Header). Den hat das TUF leider nicht, aber z.B. das MSI B550 A-Pro oder das Tomahawk. Sonst kannst du den USB-C Stecker in der Front des 500DX nicht nutzen, und die Dinger werden in Zukunft nützlich.


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

Danke Florian da hab  ich auch dran gedacht aber ganz ehrlich steckt heutzutage noch jemand was in das Gehäuse ?  hab ein Hub was ich mit dem Pc verbinden werde kommt ja auf das selbe hinaus oder?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

USB-C 3.1 kann man bei Bedarf per PCIe Karte nachrüsten wenn es bei dem Mainboard bleibt nimm ein anderes Gehäuse ohne USB-C 3.1 Frontanschluss oder ein anderes Mainboard sonst finde ich die Config ganz gut


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

BUY Selected MSI B550 Motherboard | Get Max $80 Steam Code | MSI

was ist denn mit den MPG Motherboards? das Gaming Plus dazu würden dann 110€ Steam Guthaben kommen?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

Wie kommst du auf 110€ Steam Guthaben? Die Aktion wirbt mit max $60 Steamguthaben und Deutschland ist nicht gelistet.
Das Gaming Plus hätte den 1x USB-C 3.0 Key-A Header aber es gibt noch keine Tests dazu und ohne Tests ists schwer was zu empfehlen.
Mit der Cacheback Aktion von Asus 30+25€ wäre das ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus zu empfehlen aber "nur" wenn man unbedingt vor den B550 Mainboard Tests bestellen will und nicht mehr warten kann.
(Die Asus-Aktionen gehen auch noch ein paar Tage also warum nicht einfach ein paar Tests abwarten und dann erst bestellen)


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

110 weil noch ein Ryzen 5 3600x mit gekauft wird und das auch noch 50 macht aber tatsächlich sehe ich auch kein Deutschland in der Liste .. Ich frage mich wieviel man falsch machen kann mit einem B550 ein paar wenige Tests auf YouTube gibt es ja schon


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2020)

Die Aktion gibts auch in Deutschland (Dein Neustart! B550-Evolution &#8211; Sei dabei! | MSI Deutschland), aber den vollen Betrag gibts nur wenn du zusätzlich noch einen Aio Wasserkühler und ein Gehäuse von MSI kaufst.

Nach meinem Stand gibts aktuell venünftige Tests von diesen B550 Boards: Mortar, Tomahawk, TUF Plus, Strix E, Aorus Pro, Aorus Master


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

MSI MAG B550M Mortar WIFI ab &euro;' '172,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

das Board müsste ja genau das selbe sein nur mit integriertem wifi oder?

und danke ich111 denke das 90€ in der duocombo ein guter deal sind


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

Wie Lordec schon geschrieben hat lohnt sich der 30€ Aufpreis zum 3600X nicht und mit Ryzen 4000 ggf. dann auf eine neue CPU gehen oder direkt den 3700X nehmen.
Produktvergleich AMD Ryzen 5 3600X, 6x 3.80GHz, boxed, AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed Geizhals Deutschland

Du bist ja jetzt schon außerhalb des Budget.

Sparpotenzial bietet eben noch das Gehäuse ohne 3.1 Frontanschluss weil du den nicht auf dem Asus TUF Gaming Plus Mainboard anschließen kannst.
PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, USB 3.1: unbekannt, Grafikkartenlänge max. ab 360mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hier gibts schon ab 60€ gute Gehäuse die auch schallgedämmt sind also wieder ~40€ weniger.
(USB-C 3.1 lässt sich via PCIe-Karte nachrüsten falls dir 1x USB-C nicht reicht aber dann eben hinten am Gehäuse und nicht in der frontRaidSonic Icy Box IB-U31-01 ab &euro;'*'10,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder du verzichtest drauf und nimmst einen HUB über USB 3.0 wenn dir die Geschwindigkeit egal ist und es nur um den Anschluss geht)


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2020)

Wo ließt du was von 90€? Bei mir macht das mit dem 3600 40€ Rabatt.

Wenn du Wifi brauchst gäbs noch das ASUS TUF Gaming B550M-Plus [WI-FI] ab &euro;'*'164,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland(Mehr Cashback, aber Review für vollen betrag notwendig und hat keinen Header für Front USB-C wie das Mortar)
Ist halt wie das Mortar ein mATX Board, d.h. im Regelfall nur eine Zusatzkarte unterbringt, dafür aber die Möglichkeit hat einen kompakteren Rechner zu bauen.


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

ich weiß selber nicht wie ich auf 90 gekommen bin 

Ich will den 500DX ja hauptsächlich wegen dem besseren Air Flow anfangs sollte es ja das normale 500er werden.

hat denn das Tomahawk B550 ein USB-C Anschluss?

Und das Budget hatte ich ab hälfte der Diskussion etwas angehoben  deswegen der 3600X, weil ich zumal nichtmal weiß ob es in naher Zukunft ein upgrade geben wird oder der Ryzen 5 mir langt


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Den 3600X kannst du dir wirklich sparen, nimm den 3600. Das lohnt sich PL-technisch wirklich null. Und als Board einfach das B550 A-Pro (das, wie ich finde, absolut reicht) oder das B550 Tomahawk. Die haben beide den Header.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Juni 2020)

Was willst du mit den überteuerten B550 Boards? Die sind viel zu teuer und haben weniger Features als X570.

Hol dir lieber für den gleichen Preis ein X570 Brett.

AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

Dann wird es der Tomahawk und der normale 3600

Eine frage noch zum RAM CL-16 oder CL-18?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

Ja das MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk ab &euro;' '184,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hat USB-C 3.0 Key-A Header (steht bei Anschlüsse intern) und wieweit hast du dein Budget angehoben, dann kommen halt ganz andere Konfigurationen raus am Ende mit Features auf die man bei weniger Budget verzichten muss.


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

Auf 1300-1400€ maximal


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Grade gesehen, das A-Pro ist ja gar nicht verfügbar. Das Mortar hätte den Header auch: MSI MAG B550M Mortar ab &euro;' '159,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das Tomahawk finde ich echt was teuer, und auch nicht nötig,


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

Den Mortar gäbe es dann auch bei Mindfactory


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

OEMK7GTI schrieb:


> Eine frage noch zum RAM CL-16 oder CL-18?


Bei gleichem Preis,Takt,GB die schnelleren

Bei RAM ist eine Kombination aus Takt z.B. 3200/3600 mit guten Timings mit gutem P/L das was man nimmt.

Zu viel Takt lohnt sich nicht weil die RAMs dann zu teuer werden und nicht wirklich ein FPS Gewinn in Spielen ist.
Mehr Takt nimmt man mit weil es doch ein kleiner FPS Gewinn ist in Spielen und die fast das gleiche kosten.

Der CPU Hersteller gibt den Takt für RAM vor man kann diesen jedoch problemlos über der Spezifikation vom Hersteller laufen lassen um etwas mehr FPS zu haben in Spielen.
(Die RAMs mit höherem Takt haben i.d.R. XMP Profile welche man im BIOS aktivieren muss damit diese auf höherem Takt laufen)


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2020)

Alle Boards mit internem USB-C: AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: B550, USB Key-A intern gesamt: ab 1x Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da gibts so schöne Filter
Die Sache mit dem X570 hatten wir schon. Nicht besser wenn man von der schnelleren Anbindung an die CPU und der erhöhten Anzahl an Lanes nicht profitiert, weil man es nicht nutzt. Die Boards haben zwar teilweise schnelleren Front USB C, aber man muss halt in den Preis auch immer aktuelle Aktionen reinrechnen.
Bei Asus gibts z.B. Geld, bei MSI und Gigabyte Steamguthaben.

Beim RAM ist grundsätzlich höherer Takt (Bei Ryzen gibts nen Punkt an dem die CPU mit noch höherem Takt zuerst wieder langsamer wird) und niedrigere Latenz besser, aber ist immer eine Frage ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt.


----------



## OEMK7GTI (29. Juni 2020)

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

So danke euch allen das wäre dann die Konfiguration die ich so bestellen würde jetzt


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was willst du mit den überteuerten B550 Boards? Die sind viel zu teuer und haben weniger Features als X570.
> 
> Hol dir lieber für den gleichen Preis ein X570 Brett.
> 
> AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatz: X570 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Er macht doch keinen M2 Raid oder ähnliches da reicht ein B550 locker um zukunftssicher aufgestellt zu sein selbst wenn dann noch eine NVMe PCIe 4.0 SSD dazu kommt.

Aber stimmt für 184€ da wäre für 10€ mehr das X570 drin gewesen 

EDIT: Es wurde aber ein 160€ Board also völlig ok.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Juni 2020)

Der bessere Rechner für dein Budget:

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Für 160 bekommt man auch X570, zwar ohne USB C aber wer braucht das schon?


Meine Konfig kann man übrigens auch noch günstiger machen, Ryzen 3600 anstelle von 3600X, 16 GB anstelle von 32 GB RAM.

Wenn du kein USB C brauchst dann könntest auf ein günstigeres Board setzten: Gigabyte X570 Gaming X ab &euro;'*'176,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder das Gigabyte X570 UD ab &euro;'*'148,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Der bessere Rechner für dein Budget:
> 
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
> 
> ...



Jetzt hat er USB-C 3.1 Front, die gleiche Leistung und voraussichtlich längeren Support mit B550 mit allen relevanten Features für 160€ weniger.

Warum X570... 3600X nur ums zu haben?


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juni 2020)

Längeren Support? Wie das? Eher hat X570 längeren Support als B550.

3600X war von ihm, auf der Seite vorher, als er auf die Idee kam, noch mal 400 Euro aufzustocken.

M.2 SSD würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen. USB C braucht keine SAU. 32 GB is schön aber brauchen tut man es auch nicht.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (30. Juni 2020)

USB-C wird der neue Standard der ALLES kann (u.a. PCIe) Universalschnittstelle: Thunderbolt 4 ist USB 4 mit allem drum und dran - ComputerBase und EU will einheitliche Lade-Stecker - COMPUTER BILD

Nicht nur an schnelle USB-Sticks oder externe Festplatten denken.


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juni 2020)

Verschone mich mit ComputerBILD. Dann schau mal wo wir damit heute stehen. USB-C USB Sticks? Viel zu teuer. Was nützt mir heute ein USB-C Anschluß wenn das noch alles Zukunftsmusik ist bzw. nicht nutzbar mit dem Board weil es eben nicht USB-C 4 ist sondern USB-C 3.1? Also nix TBolt, nix kompatibel usw... Am Gehäuse isses dran, das ist ja fein. Er kauft den Rechner JETZT und nicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (30. Juni 2020)

TE wollte dieses Gehäuse haben und kann jetzt auch alle Features davon nutzen.
Der Wechsel aufs MSI Board mit Header und Steam Gutschein war ein guter Kompromiss in P/L.

Natürlich können mit USB-C 3.1 nicht alle Features von Thunderbold 3 bedient werden jedoch bleibt die physikalische Schnittstelle(USB-C) gleich.
Erste Geräte mit USB4 sollen schon Ende dieses Jahres auf den Markt kommen und sind Abwärts-kompatibel das wird den aktuell noch hohen Preis der USB-C Geräte drücken.


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Juni 2020)

@Downsampler

Nicht von dir auf andere schließen. Mein Smartphone (Pixel) kam z.B. nur mit USB-C zu USB-C Kabel. Ich nehme das immer, um es mit dem PC zu verbinden, und ärgere mich sehr, kein Gehäuse mit USB-C in der Front gekauft zu haben letztes Jahr. Und die Geräte werden immer mehr...

Eine NVMe SSD bringt dagegen nichts bei diesem Anwendungsgebiet.

Ich finde die Konfig rund


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,





OEMK7GTI schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch zum RAM CL-16 oder CL-18?


ich hoffe du liest meine Beiträge und klickst auch auf die Links, ich hab dir schon mehrmals passenden empfohlen !

Den Brocken 3 Black Edition finde ich klar zu teuer.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Lordac gelesen habe ich es aber am anfang der Runde sollten es ja wenn schon die 3600er sein 

Und der Brocken gefällt mir in den anderen Farben leider nicht so


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ich hab dir im #9 je 16GB und 32GB 3200er und 3600er, mit und ohne Beleuchtung vorgeschlagen.

Wenn du mehr Geld für den CPU-Kühler ausgeben möchtest, nimm den Dark Rock Pro 4.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (30. Juni 2020)

Da ich ja nicht der beste Hardware Kenner bin..

Ist dieser: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab &euro;'*'123,55 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder dieser nun besser G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) ab &euro;'*'157,39 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ? Also P/L und Leistung wollte nämlich gerade bestellen 


Edit : Der Dark Rock Pro 4 kostet ja nochmal 20€ Aufpreis


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,

der Arbeitsspeicher mit 3600MHz ist nahe am Optimum und etwas schneller als der mit 3200MHz, ob dir das den Aufpreis Wert ist, musst du entscheiden.

Der von dir ausgesuchte Brocken 3 Black Edition kostet knapp 60,- Euro, der Dark Rock Pro 4 nicht ganz 73,- Euro.

Für den Ryzen 5 3600 reicht abgesehen davon der Pure Rock 2 für + 36,- Euro (auch der ist etwas teuer) völlig aus.

Ich für meinen Teil schau in der Regel auf den Bildschirm wenn der PC läuft und nicht in den PC, aber da ist jeder anders !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (30. Juni 2020)

Dann wird es der Dark Rock Pro 4  

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Da hat mir doch tatsächlich jemand früh am morgen den 500DX weggekauft 

Danke euch allen nochmal bei der Hilfe, wirklich Top Community! 

Gruß OE


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus,

falls du später mal auf eine 8-/12-Kern-CPU wechseln möchtest passt der "normale" Brocken 3 oder wenn es sein muss der Dark Rock Pro 4, ansonsten würde ich den Pure Rock 2 kaufen.

Ich rate dir nicht "unnötig" viel Geld auszugeben!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## OEMK7GTI (30. Juni 2020)

Je nachdem wie mir die Konfiguration ausreicht wollte ich eventuell auf einen 8 Kern wechseln


----------



## Downsampler (30. Juni 2020)

Warum verzichtest du auf M.2? Wegen 6 Euro Aufpreis?


----------



## OEMK7GTI (30. Juni 2020)

Immer noch um den Slot für eine Nvme SSD freizuhaben


----------



## ich111 (30. Juni 2020)

Die P1 zählt in meinen Augen auch nicht, da sie sehr stark einbricht sobald der Cash voll ist. In meinen Augen wenn NVMe dann was was auch wirklich was bringt, also Controller mit 8 Chanels, maximal TLC und DRAM Cache.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die P1 zählt in meinen Augen auch nicht, da sie sehr stark einbricht sobald der Cash voll ist.



Das muss man aber auch erst mal schaffen. Ich hab eine P1 und eingebrochen ist da noch gar nichts, auch wenn ich mal -- wie letztens -- 40GB drauf geschrieben habe.


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Juni 2020)

QLC Speicher ist auch anfälliger für Bitfehler. Am Ende des Tages wirst du aber von alldem nichts merken. Weder die höhere Bandbreite, noch die Nachteile des QLC Speichers.


----------



## Downsampler (2. Juli 2020)

Ihr labert nur gequirlte ********! Wisst ihr etwas davon aus eigener Erfahrung, Erfahrungen mit diesen sog. Bitfehlern? Nein? Hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet!


----------



## Downsampler (2. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die P1 zählt in meinen Augen auch nicht, da sie sehr stark einbricht sobald der Cash voll ist. In meinen Augen wenn NVMe dann was was auch wirklich was bringt, also Controller mit 8 Chanels, maximal TLC und DRAM Cache.



Die TLC haben auch diesen Cache! ALLE NVMe für Heimanwender haben den.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ihr labert nur gequirlte ********! Wisst ihr etwas davon aus eigener Erfahrung, Erfahrungen mit diesen sog. Bitfehlern? Nein? Hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet!


Es geht da nicht um Erfahrung, sondern um die Funktionsweise von QLC, bei der Bitfehler einfach wahrscheinlicher sind.
Dass das keine Rolle spielt, wenn man die SSD nur für Spiele nutzt, wurde ja bereits gesagt.


Downsampler schrieb:


> Die TLC haben auch diesen Cache! ALLE NVMe für Heimanwender haben den.


Trotzdem brechen die bei vollem Cache auf kein so niedriges Niveau ein wie die die QLC SSDs.

Du solltest auch mal deinen Ton überdenken.


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Die TLC haben auch diesen Cache! ALLE NVMe für Heimanwender haben den.


Zumindest SLC Cache ist ja mittlerweile Standard. Die brechen aber nicht sehr stark ein. Klar gibts da auch nen Einbruch, aber der ist weitaus geringer


----------



## FlorianKl (2. Juli 2020)

Es ging (glaube ich) darum, was passiert wenn der SLC-Cache voll ist. Da bricht TLC nicht so stark ein wie QLC. Aber den SLC-Cache vollzukriegen schafft man bei einem Spielerechner eh nicht.


----------



## Downsampler (13. Juli 2020)

Ich werde euch allen gerne berichten, wenn meine Intel 660p QLC SSD den Arsch zukneift.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich werde euch allen gerne berichten, wenn meine Intel P660p QLC SSD den Arsch zukneift.



Wird nicht passieren.


----------

